# The Darnest Things people say about your car...



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i just wanted to get a few laughs cause last night i went out with some friends and an guy that owns an BMW M3 walked by my car stopped and looked at it for a few seconds and then turned to me and ask "is this an beetle with an widebody kit?"
then 2 weeks ago i was out at a night club with some friends and these 3 girls swore up and down my car was an porsche... i told them it wasnt and one of the 3 said "her parents owned porsche all her life.. that she knows what a porsche looks like" none the less i ended up hooking up with the girl who swears its a porsche and she still does to this day...she laughed last night when the M3 guy thought it was an beetle with an widebody kit... and funny part is she said to the dude.."his porsche would smoke your beemer"


_Modified by storx at 9:14 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (storx)*

I had someone ask if it was a porsche or a bimmer. 
T


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (cdougyfresh)*

had a guy ask yesterday if i had an infiniti


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (ShockwaveCS)*

i have had some ask me what kind of porsche it is...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (fijitt)*

"do you drive that futuristic looking thing out there?"
^lolz, 8 year old car = futuristic.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (Murderface)*

The other night someone asked me how I like my hummer?


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i had some old lady come up to me and was like what kind of car is that. then i told her and she was like audi makes one of those? then she said well it's cute just like you and walked away hahaha


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

mine has been called cute on more then one occasion. Another key adjective used is 'sick'


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_The other night someone asked me how I like my hummer?









HAHAHAH should of said with no teeth hahahha


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (stevemannn)*

I cannot even count how many times my car has been called "cute". Not really the best adjective... but it works I guess.


----------



## Break4Euro (Aug 12, 2008)

Last night i had this black guy ask me if my VR6 was V-Tech! I laughed my ass off!


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (storx)*

"Is that a porsche?"... no, its an audi








"Nice car, i bet that porsche is great in the winter







"... yea it is! dumbass


----------



## fasTTer (Oct 20, 2007)

This wasn't said to me but I found a sticker on my car on my way out of a bar that said
.... " Way too cute to be straight"
I was like WTF! I was only in the bar for like ten minutes!
Whatever lesson learned don't go to a biker bar in an Audi.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (TTTT)*

Yea, I've gotten cute a few times. I was at a gas station and some guy yelled "Audi sucks!" out the window














Yep, turbo+awd = fast, efficient, kicks winter's ass. That _totally_ sucks. No wonder Ford sells 15 different versions of the Mustang, people still think those kick ass. Oh wait, its just that I don't want to nut swing and have a car you see 100x a day which sounds like the other 99. Enjoy driving your beater/truck in winter, I'll be getting double the mileage and having more fun.


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (l88m22vette)*

I had a guy out in the "country" ask me... "What the hell is that UFO lookin thing you got there? Can it fly?"
That was my all black one, lowered, we were crackin up.
Adam


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (adamprice271)*

how much is it ??
does it come with a ... "p u ss y magnet"


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

iIget the porsche a lot


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*

Have had my ALMS for about 7 months and so far no dumb-ass comments...May be it's because I've driven it about 4 times!!! Gotta put it back together!!! When will I get my I/C pipes!!????


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

I get "nice porsche" or "what are you iron man?"


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (paullee)*

My favourite comment's to date:
1) "Do you own it?"
2) "Is your entire roof glass?"


----------



## MkITT225 (Apr 5, 2008)

i get people thinking its a porsche a lot, as well as not knowing what it is


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MkITT225)*

i get the Porsche comment alot and i am always getting bothered at the gas station by old men asking me about it and saying how they always wanted to get one, but yet they dont no a THING about it


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Ahh the glass roof is another one I get.....but with the cosmos black and the tinted glass the whole point was for it to look like glass.....So I guess it worked!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*

i've gotten "it's looks like a space ship" 
and
"what kind of bimmer is that?"


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

everyone allways tells me its nice and how much it was... when i tell them 11k off ebay there all like NO WAY im bout to get one 
hahaah


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

my ex always said it looked like a spaceship & it was a girly car. 
bitch.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

I get called gay, they think it's a moonbuggy, etc.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

haha awesome comments by the way. I get 'cute' the most







, "Is that a Porsche?!?!" 'Damn man how much you pay for this?'- at the gas station alot and 'SicK'


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

i got porsche when i had the turbo emblem on.
people are like what'd you pay like $40k for that. 
i wish. then i'd have gotten it new


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i also get.....Oh your BF let you take his car out


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_i also get.....Oh your BF let you take his car out









lmao...then again, there is maybe one (?) other girl on the Mk1 forum


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
lmao...then again, there is maybe one (?) other girl on the Mk1 forum

















funny story....my sisters truck died in a parking lot so i was going to jump it...my mom and I. I had at least 3 men come up to me and be like oh do you need help red is positive black is negative and make sure you dont touch them together....i was like actually I do my own Timing Belts if you know what that is but thanks....this ones easy








my mom was looking at me and laughing at these people


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Cute + Is that a Porsche + it kind of looks like an angry VW beetle, to which i just roll my eyes and act like i didn't hear anything.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (WhyNot08)*

Guy in a 2002 ls1 camaro with N02....." hey cool little car....would be cooler if it was as fast as it looked"........ 20 min later camaro guy 
"WTF theres no way you just beat me!! "





















pwnd


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
funny story....my sisters truck died in a parking lot so i was going to jump it...my mom and I. I had at least 3 men come up to me and be like oh do you need help red is positive black is negative and make sure you dont touch them together....i was like actually I do my own Timing Belts if you know what that is but thanks....this ones easy








my mom was looking at me and laughing at these people























hahah typical.
when i used to work at my old dealership i brought my sisters car in when she was there. not even lying like 7 guys ran over tryin to help me (her lol) out... i was like o god hahah


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*

at the gas station. take your parents car back home.


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

I've been asked if it was an A8. I wanted to punch that guy.


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
lmao...then again, there is maybe one (?) other girl on the Mk1 forum

















i think she and i are the only girls, possibly.
but none the less, comments i have got about the car:
"is it an audi or a mercedes?"
"you are such a spoiled little Plano girl." (i am 20 and work/school full time and pay for my car. the city i live in is predominately spoiled rich little girls with their dad's credit card...)
"i think something is wrong with your back wheels, they go out like this / \" (talking about the camber)
was at a stop light the other night and these guys in a car next to me..
"omg that TT has benz rims, check it out!"
and the guy in the back seat, "but it's a hot girl driving it, check it out!"
i laughed and drove away awkwardly.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (concubinedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *concubinedub* »_
i think she and i are the only girls, possibly.
but none the less, comments i have got about the car:
"is it an audi or a mercedes?"
"you are such a spoiled little Plano girl." (i am 20 and work/school full time and pay for my car. the city i live in is predominately spoiled rich little girls with their dad's credit card...)
"i think something is wrong with your back wheels, they go out like this / \" (talking about the camber)
was at a stop light the other night and these guys in a car next to me..
"omg that TT has benz rims, check it out!"
and the guy in the back seat, "but it's a hot girl driving it, check it out!"
i laughed and drove away awkwardly.









Haha, I lived in Plano for 8 years. Went to Vines H.S...And yes it is primarily rich kids. I moved from there just at the start of the "heroin epidemic"


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
Haha, I lived in Plano for 8 years. Went to Vines H.S...And yes it is primarily rich kids. I moved from there just at the start of the "heroin epidemic"

HAHAH Vines, oh man.
Small world; and yeah, I remember the heroin epidemic.
Crazzzy.
Oh another ha-ha comment about the TT was about 2 years ago at lunch, some guy asked me to spare some change and I shook my head no, and as I walked in he goes "Well you drive an A4 I think you could spare me!"....or something along those lines.


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

"nice car [email protected]"


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (WhyNot08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhyNot08* »_ it kind of looks like an angry VW beetle.

LOL


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

haha the things people say. i've had cops even compliment me.
hell i had one pull me over to make sure the car wasnt stolen. just because its snowing and the top is down does not mean its stolen.
oh and btw girls who can work on cars are sexy


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Guy in a 2002 ls1 camaro with N02....." hey cool little car....would be cooler if it was as fast as it looked"........ 20 min later camaro guy 
"WTF theres no way you just beat me!! "





















pwnd 

--->BT GT30R POWERED BY 1552v2 /tapp auto 630cc/Pagparts/BobQ *365 AWHP 318 AWTQ *on Pump 93<----
And there's why you beat him.


----------



## joshh5626 (Sep 27, 2006)

a dumb girl once said, "like OMG...why do you have Porsche wheels on your car, do you think your car is a Porsche or something?"


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (joshh5626)*

Love this thread. its a good one.
Had my wife in the car last month when some ***** in a G35 pulled up. (I say ***** becuase he did some tastless mods to it, out of respect that some G's are really really nice) and actually made the comment about why doesn't she get with a real man. ****** ripped off the line not realizing behind me was a cop that screamed to pull him over and i slowed down next to him and my wife leaned out and said that a real man knows when to put his foot down. 
I laughed my ass off all the way home.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (85VR6GTI)*

I was walking out of the grocery store with the girlfriend & got into the car. 
The girl was listening to a voice mail outside of the car & heard some people say "look who got daddy's car for the night". 
I would have said somethin if I had heard it... like "hey I count beans every day for this car!" 
I'm 24 but kinda have a baby face. 
They probably also thought the car was more expensive than it actually was


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (EvoJetta)*

oops doublepost










_Modified by ILLA NOIZ at 2:20 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_The other night someone asked me how I like my hummer?









LMAO


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I was walking out of the grocery store with the girlfriend & got into the car. 
The girl was listening to a voice mail outside of the car & heard some people say "look who got daddy's car for the night". 
I would have said somethin if I had heard it... like "hey I count beans every day for this car!" 
I'm 24 but kinda have a baby face. 
They probably also thought the car was more expensive than it actually was









lol i went to get my car washed and the guy was like "ahhh got the bosses car for the day huh?"
i was like uhhh yeah hahah [email protected]


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (stevemannn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevemannn* »_
lol i went to get my car washed and the guy was like "ahhh got your boyfriend's car for the day huh?"


















I kidd I kidd!!!!


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

i was walkin into my gym yesterday when a grade-A milf stopped me and asked if that was my audi, I said yea, she replied "yea, I was checkin you out before, that car is so sexy. If I was only 15 years younger..." I laughed and told her that age is just a number but she was married.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the TT and MILFS!


----------



## joshh5626 (Sep 27, 2006)

I KNOW AT LEAST HALF OF YOU GUYS HAVE HEARD THIS:
"TT... does that stand for twin turbo?"


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_
















I kidd I kidd!!!! 























haha you sob lol that was a good one though


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i dont understand where peeps get off thinking my audi tt is an porsche... i was in the back getting crap to put on the shelf and when i walked out there was 3 kids must of been in there early 20's cause of how young they looked standing by the magazine rack talking about his buddies cobalt would smoke that rich boys porsche out there... I kinda butted into the conversation asking about the colbolt and they said that it was his buddies.. and it had a huge supercharger on it pushing like 700hp... then i asked who is racing him in a porsche.. just trying to be an smart asre and the one guy said.... oh we dont know the guy but we heard there is some guy who works here that drives his daddys porsche to work everyday... i asked where is it?.. cause i work here and i dont know anyone here that drives a porsche...they pointed outside to my car and said that one right there.. the blue porsche on 20's... i acted all excited.. and walked outside with them and went over to my car and they were talking crap the entire time.. and out of the blue i mentioned that there was 4 rings on the front grill.. what model does that mean?? ive never seen an porsche with 4 rings on the grill.. then out of nowere one of them says.. man i dunno but it must be one of those super slow porsches cause it only has a 4 cylinder engine it cause thats what the number of rings mean... at this time i walked away to go laugh in the back of the store..... and it was funny how they thought the 18's were 20's


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (storx)*

The best is going to DMV for inspection with a completely debadged TT and having the morons that work there try to figure out what kind of car it is. The last guy was too stupid to look at the registration and called me back over into the "dangerous restricted area" to tell him what it was. Back in 02 when I had my first TT, NJ had dyno based inspection, AWD cars were exempt, but of course leave it to some jackass to put the car on the rollers, I had to run out and stop him. "Oh it's a 4x4 ?"


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_man i dunno but it must be one of those super slow porsches cause it only has a 4 cylinder engine it cause thats what the number of rings mean

bwahahaha so good.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_... i acted all excited.. and walked outside with them and went over to my car...

I would have hit the panic botton on the key fob...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Hannebauer)*








That would have been great..."Oh sh!t did you touch it?!"


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

hahah just rememberd this.
this oen kid i knew from school got in my car and was like " o sh!t this things high tech its got espn(talkin bout the esp button) o mann this button rolls your blunts (defroster button) wheres the button that sucks your d!ck?" hahahah i was laughin my ass off


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (fasTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasTTer* »_This wasn't said to me but I found a sticker on my car on my way out of a bar that said
.... " Way too cute to be straight"
I was like WTF! I was only in the bar for like ten minutes!
Whatever lesson learned don't go to a biker bar in an Audi.

LOL!!!! holy ****!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

I want a button that rolls blunts!







Best/worst car option ever


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Love the MILF comment i would have said the same thing.


----------



## evelution75 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (storx)*

I like Audis, they're very nice looking cars, but I'd never confuse one with a Porsche. It is kinda funny how people ignore emblems right in front of their face.


----------



## joshh5626 (Sep 27, 2006)

my TT is completely badgless on exterior so people walk around to try to identify it.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (joshh5626)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshh5626* »_my TT is completely badgless on exterior so people walk around to try to identify it.


haha i know how that is. people always ask what kind of car it is.
and the other day at work, i actually drove the TT, and people were like you're spoiled aren't you. or you come from a "rich family" right? i just laugh.
and i've had people try and tell me that TT stands for twin turbo, no matter how much i tell them it doesn't (tourist trophy)


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyTT* »_

haha i know how that is. people always ask what kind of car it is.
and the other day at work, i actually drove the TT, and people were like you're spoiled aren't you. or you come from a "rich family" right? i just laugh.
and i've had people try and tell me that TT stands for twin turbo, no matter how much i tell them it doesn't (tourist trophy)

But it DOES stand for Twin Turbo, right?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
But it DOES stand for Twin Turbo, right?























I LOVE when i get this comment.....its so funny. and they argue with you about it.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I seriously had some guy walk out of his house one morning, look at the car and with a straight face say to me, "nice car, is that a ford?"








Had a guy working at autozone say to me, "I used to work on those TT cars. That's a twin turbo right?" OMFG...








Even the dealer I bought it from had no clue it was an ALMS.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

really cute car!
how do you fit people in the back ?
you're so tall, and you're car is so small!?
whats that loud wistling thing when you press the gas, i think your car is broken!
why did you buy a 2 seater. (i always tell them that it's not a two seater)
lucky you! you're father bought you a sick car!(even though i paid for it.....







)
you can get 30+mpg in that car!! how is that possible with a sports car?
the list keeps on going on!!!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Bump


----------



## joshh5626 (Sep 27, 2006)

are those the Olympic rings?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (joshh5626)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshh5626* »_are those the Olympic rings?

Yes, I just bought the car from Michael Phelps.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

bump bump and run


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

I did that once but damn she was pissed


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (storx)*

#1- cute car
#2- Iam always being asked by the guys in the work vans & trucks,is that your wifes
car or yours? I never bother to answer.
#3- You either have great credit or your loaded (neither) Give em a smile.
#4- Nice Porsche, How anyone can confuse this thing with a Porsche is beyond me,having 
owned quite a few Porsches and no one ever commenting but once on any of them. I 
reply with a confused stare and a thanks.
#5- Never fails with the brothas, i get a great big Damn! and then some other version of 
the english language which I dont quite understand, Always a big thanks.
Never boring with the TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (TToxic)*

i havent gotten anything stupid lately, but i do still love when people still think its brand-new!
what other 8-year-old car would make people think that??


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

was at the track last weekend and pulled up the little hill to get to the parking area and everyone looked at me cause they heard the loud noise of cheese grated airbox pressure release... get out and instantanious i get question after question..... finally dies off a little and the track people come over with there camera and take pics of the car and walk over silently and ask "what it pushing like 5-600... horsepower"... i turn at them give them a blank stare and they just continue on with there day.... i later look up on the track forum for the pic and in the comments under my pic.. they posted "mean... aggresive... porsche with well over 600hp playing the silent treatment" since i was new to this track for the first time since getting to pensacola, fl so noone had seen the car run before...

_Modified by storx at 4:04 PM 2-19-2009_


_Modified by storx at 4:05 PM 2-19-2009_


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

a few new ones for me
rich bastard
twin turbo!?!?!?! me: hell yea man!
my mom drives a beetle and whenever i meet her somewhere people always say, wow beetle- beetle on crack, then people call it a girls car, then i ask them to race me. stupid kids in reading pa when they're parents buy them glis. i can't wait to move...


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

I raced this guy one night from a light an after he goes wat is that whistle sound an i tell him its a turbo an he says wat is that?


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (scoTT la rock)*

I get people thinking mine is some cool brand new car also all the time, then they can't believe it is a 2003 model year. I do keep mine very clean, but I guess the mk1 TT's aren't exactly seen all over the roads, and most people aren't exactly car enthusiasts either.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (Alan_G_1.8T)*

"Is that YOUR porsche"
me - "No it's my Audi"
"How can you afford that porsche"
me -








I got the "Does that thing have a blowoff valve?" the other day too


----------



## okiedog (Jun 9, 2008)

worst comment i've had
"mommy and daddy pay for that?"
I flipped and let him know what was what


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (Neb)*

ive had girls i havent seen in years pull up next to me an say omg that yours an i laugh say ya an then they say well see ya i love your porsche


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cute x23844
no porsche comments yet, I guess people in VA are smarter than the average bear
i do get a lot of 'how the hell do you afford that?!' comments. I guess nobody realizes its an 8 year old car...
twin turbox21485 "So that thing has twin turbos right? - No. - Then why do they call it a TT??"


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

same ol' same ol' here. 
cute
sick
spoiled motherf***er








how much you pay $20k?
is it fast?
Had a guy in a Subby Wagon (really dirty/dents) say its a chick car at a stoplight. Asked him to race his beat up POS. Guy was obviously new to his clutch, needless to say I walked him


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

The owner of the company my wife works at keeps telling her he thinks she has "an air leak of some kind"....
Sean


----------



## tolovevwistohatevw (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

(North western bumblef*ck Pa.) old crazy lady : Look at that spaceship, is that a movie car? Me: nope, its a new beetle.
never gotten cute or daddys car , alot of random comments ,nice car , oh **** he's got the tt , that things sick . But the best comment i have gotten was at a red light a 40 issh red neck called me a chump from the driver seat of a 6 cylinder mustang







then i proceeded to rock him 


_Modified by tolovevwistohatevw at 8:18 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (tolovevwistohatevw)*

6cyl Mustang = sorority girl car


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_The owner of the company my wife works at keeps telling her he thinks she has "an air leak of some kind"....
Sean









My friends always look around for police when I'm slowing down/down shifting. The turbo noise sometimes sounds like a far away siren spinning down


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

I've got the "Thats a cute car" too many times to count.
got the "Nice Porsche" a few times.
A parts guy at Audi of Oakland said that it is basically a Beetle.


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (jt932)*

Qualification - it actually *is* my wife's car - I drive a VW Phaeton.
1) Hey, is that your car or your wife's?
2) How the heck do you get all that in there? 
Full shopping trolley into the boot of a front-drive 2006 190 CC - don't even have to put the seats down!








Her indoors was going to buy a MkII Roadster, until she saw the boot! Why oh why does the new front-drive not have a dropped boot floor? Cheapskate clowns.....
3) Is that a *solid* ally petrol cap?
4) 38 mpg long-term from a 150mph sports car? You're kidding!
5) And the old red-light favourite - "Girly car" WOOOSH, gone!








The nice thing about the front drive is that you can light up the front wheels for extra effect, and it's just as quick as the 225 Quattro 'cos you're not dragging around all that transmission weight. Oh yes, and you really can get 38mpg when you have just one diff and it's warmed by the engine!

_Modified by MadMacStew at 12:31 AM 8-11-2009_


_Modified by MadMacStew at 12:33 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub13* »_i had some old lady come up to me and was like what kind of car is that. then i told her and she was like audi makes one of those? then she said well it's cute just like you and walked away hahaha

I had this EXACT same thing happen to me at the bank the other day.


----------



## vw203 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (M-Power M3)*

great thread i pick my tt at the end of the week and everyone that knows im getting it is like why are you buying another twin turbo audi?(i own a b5 s4) i just


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vw203)*

LOL I've had someone ask if it has 4 turbos (they saw the Quattro badge)


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re:*

I can't keep track of all the comments, but a few of the classics are...
Had a euro plate on the front, walking out of dunkin. Some random man asked me what kind of car it is and where is it from. I told him it's an Audi and I bought it in NY. He pointed to the euro plate, and asked how I got the car into this country. Guess I was in an understanding mood, because I went on to explain that there are Audi dealerships all over the country.
At the BK drive-thru chick at the window asked if my car was from England, because she noticed the front plate. Had to explain that Audi is a German car manufacturer. 
At my cousin's wedding standing outside waiting for the reception to be set-up. I over heard a male guest saying "Look at the TT, Audi makes such nice cars." His female companion then said "That silver one? That's not a TT it's a Honda!" The male just walked away shaking his head.








P.S. Guess there are 3 mk I TT chicks! woot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_LOL I've had someone ask if it has 4 turbos (they saw the Quattro badge)









classic!


----------



## boser18t (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (storx)*

Ive had my TT for a few days now. Went to Ale House to grab some food with my chick. Saw an old friend sitting outside waiting to get seated, I said hi to him, he goes "is that your car?!!" yep, just got it, "i saw that thing pull up and i was like daaam someone's got money!" i laughed and just said "thanks man" smiled and walked inside.
If people want to believe you're rollin in it, let em







i payed 7k for my tt hahahhahahahhahaha


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_The other night someone asked me how I like my hummer?









I think they meant to ask if you like giving hummers? LOL...


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (SACGNS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SACGNS* »_I raced this guy one night from a light an after he goes wat is that whistle sound an i tell him its a turbo an he says wat is that?

Ah a corvette driver... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_6cyl Mustang = sorority girl car

Or Frat boy bating for the wrong team... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## n2000snake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (storx)*

people ask me if its a porshe also.. one guy at work tells me i drive the george jetson car


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SquashAZ* »_
Or Frat boy bating for the wrong team... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


lmao!!!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: The Darnest Things people say about your car... (n2000snake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n2000snake* »_people ask me if its a porshe also.. one guy at work tells me i drive the george jetson car

I've gotten that before although mine's debadged except for the rings...
I usually get stares as I drive by or the occasional "nice car."
I used to get more confused comments while driving the Corrado.


----------



## noturavrchic (Feb 19, 2009)

just got my tt about 4-5 months ago.....couple weeks of having it in my home area i got pulled over for not having a front license plate...bs.....however the cop was like is this a porche or what whatever it is.....I'm loving it!!!! Guess he didnt love it enuff still got a ticket but oh welll.......but i always get the famous what kind of car is it? Now my bf family is calling it the lil green turtle!


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (noturavrchic)*

all my friends call it a turbo turtle


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (SquashAZ)*

he was driving a old regal


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (SACGNS)*

That's 4 TT women... unless I'm the other girl you were all talking about








I've gotten cute car a couple of times from little old ladies.... but that was back when it was mostly stock. When I lived in OK people would ask me what it was and when I'd reply 'Audi TT' they'd ask if ford made that















Out here no one much pays attention to it, even other modded audi's and dubs...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

Weird, usually I get 337/GLI guys rubbernecking; a few days ago two girls were shadowing me in a Prius for like 5 miles until we hit a light. They were all smiles and blinking eyes and I just gave a friendly smile because I was turning...I'm pretty sure they had to let their seats dry out


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i get the ninja turtle on stroids!!! lol but i've gotton mostly the same things u guys have. and i had a cop pull me over to ask if i had a job!! F**ker


----------



## TTRoadster225 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

I had some kid say to me at a stop light "Why don't you get rid of that gas guzzler" I was like ummmmmm 4cyl=Gas Guzzler???








What a uneducated kid.....I think he though it was an exotic or something.....


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

GF's car?
What the hell is that?
That car is exepensive, how can YOU afford it?
Same old ****, but the brothers do seem to like it more than most.


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (keefboz)*

Your dad buy you that? (only 19)
It looks like a spaceship!
What was that sound!?!? (pshhh diverter valve)
No way that car is a 9 years old
Thats a clown car, your so tall how do you fit in it?
some old cougar in a bmw pulled up next to me on a red light and said hey big boy nice ride
for some reason girls freak out when I open the aluminum radio cover, "omg thats so cool"
I love hearing girls yell when I hit the brake after recently cleaning the leather and they go sliding off


----------



## RogerSmith (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (pat7755)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat7755* »_
for some reason girls freak out when I open the aluminum radio cover, "omg thats so cool" 

Haha agreed.


----------

